# Do you think of yourself as a prepper, Survivalist, or...



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I tell people that I am a prepper. if I am buying a bunch of canned food and get a question or looks I will usually say "I am a prepper, not the build a bunker kind, but the kind that likes to have extra for the hard times"

I think survivalist has a bad taste


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

I usually don't advertise the fact that I'm a prepper, but I self-identify as one. If SHTF was my only concern, I'd think of myself as a survivalist. However, I'm just as concerned about natural disasters, losing my job, etc.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I tell people as little as possible, the bloody nitwits get things wrong so often, that I avoid talking to people anymore. Call me a curmudgeon or malcontent, but I don't think that some people know what color the sky is, or they get that wrong too.
So I just keep my mouth shut.
View attachment 13886

This is me on a normal day, and it is only getting worse with time.:stick:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Do you think of yourself as a prepper, Survivalist, or...


Rational Realistic Responsible Citizen of Society


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I, like others do not advertise. I think of myself as a practical person, that is educated to possibilities and prepares to meet them the best that I can. I have always been that way my whole life. Prepping is just natural.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I just always want to be ready.
"Ready for what?" they ask.
"Anything."


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

As said,don't advertise! Back in the 80's we were called survivalist,today it's prepper.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

When people ask about my prepping it comes in two forms.
1. Those that know me and understand that I think one or two moves ahead. They are usually smarter than your average bear and pick up on some of the things I do (like the go-bag in the trunk). Their questions come from the "if Greg does it, then maybe I should consider it too" school of thought. I help those people. I don't completely "open the kimono" but I move them along incrementally as they are ready.

2. Some people look at what I do or buy and ask, "why so many beans?" And I usually shame them. "You mean you don't have 72 hours of food set aside? Ewww.... What kind of person are you? Some kind of free loader bum?" And some times I see them turn around and buy a s-load of beans or what ever I was getting. But most of the time they quit asking.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I just tell people, I try to buy food once a month because, I hate grocery shopping.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I’ve been called a Prepper, Survivalist, Wood Craftsman, Country Boy, *******, Hippy and good looking. But only the latter describes me.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I tell them I am a "Super Coupon-er" which explains the massive loads of stuff I may have in the vehicle... but generally nobody asks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not a survivalist; what does 'prepper' mean? I'm just ready for snowstorms and such, just like my federal government tells me. We should all do what they tell us to do, right?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I am pessimistic and want to be ready for that long layoff that I don't see coming. That is what I tell people. Most everyone just call me an ass hole for short.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I am both and don't advertise . it is nobodies business. Besides the less known about you the better off you will be when and IF the shtf.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't bother telling people anything.it's (anything) is none of anybodies business.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I make fun of people who ask.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I consider myself a survivalist with preps. And I practice survival, bushcraft, navigation and the old ways because I love that stuff. Plus it will help if I have to do without. I buy most of my prepper food at Sams club so generally folks don't even think it's out of the ordinary to see the large quantities I buy now and then.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I am like Arklatex in this regard. I see it mostly as a hobby that is beneficial to my existence.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am old fashioned, trying very hard to be self sufficient.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I see people who don't keep extra around, don't know how to build a fire or don't know how to make simple dishes of healthy food from basic staples as weird untrustworthy and willing to give up independence for a free snickers bar. Stay away!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't like labels and how dare you try and assign one to me! I can't believe the intolerance on this board. (that's similar to what I'd say to a liberal) 

I am a gun enthusiast who just happens to have a 400 acre farm in a remote location. I am also a compulsive hoarder that collects different stuff than most hoarders.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I am a long-time survivalist who has been moving into prepping for the last few years.

There is a slight difference between the two:

Survivalists study how to live without stockpiles 
Preppers are survivalists who stockpile resources

Really, prepping is an advanced form of survivalism, generally practiced by those with a spare tire 'round the middle. Think of it as what happens to old survivalists. Even Mad Max had to settle down eventually.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't define myself. I stay alert, watch and listen, and try to be ready for whatever.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I don't define myself. I stay alert, watch and listen, and try to be ready for whatever.


Exactly - There shouldn't need to BE a name / term for preppers. It should be the norm. What we should have a name for is people that slack - like slackers.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

A Realist ! If someone asks me .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just brush it off as stuff for camp. Low profiles are clutch in my opinion. I think I am more of a prepper but I have a leg in both camps.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I call myself a prepper. So far I haven't had anyone ask me anything at the store. I don't talk to them and I try not to look at them, unless they're a hot chick. Then I'll look. I don't even get asked by friends really. I don't have people over much (the way I like it), so they really don't know what I have. But if someone did ask at a store, I'd say "just in case", a walk off.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

The police profiled me as a prepper (thus someone who intends to stockpile ammunition which is against the law in Canada) amongst other things, because I post to a few prepper sites and have various legal pieces of equipment that are designed to enhance survival capabilities in some scenarios. I'm more of a wannabe survivalist. Not super big on prepping as I like to travel and I've been busy with school and stuff so definitely not hardcore. Bear in mind they also profiled me as having "freeman on the land" ideologies because I am libertarian, amongst other things. I'm a mellow student who studies and works out, thats about it. (what I prep with is essential materials that make life a lot easier in an emergency but still allow for relative mobility - it can fit on my back, or if I am at home, in my home. Why the heck should the ability to function if logistics supply gets cut off to the civil population be a bad thing?

Of course I think prepping is just what sane people should do. Unless you are "in with the government" on their list of protected persons, you can't count on them to protect your interests, or save your life, its really that simple. Police have no responsibility to the public, they have a choice of enforcements, courts have confirmed this. The military has its work cut out for them in any real major emergency, they aren't going to be guarding your home. The gov has not stockpiled enough food for everyone to survive on, so responsible people will stockpile their own.

This is not a bad activity, its ridiculous that peppers have gotten a bad name with government and others when in fact they are supporting a more capable population that will increase the capability to survive and thrive in a major emergency. It also builds a massive skill base that the government cannot afford to support in normal non emergency times. Nothing negative should exist in the word prepper.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate labels so I wouldn't call myself either. I'm just a person trying to live life but realizes is prudent to have a few things put away for a rainy day. Oh and I like collecting guns lol


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd say I'm a realist. Realistically, the chances of being struck by lighting are higher than that of an all out nuclear war. 

Realistically, the complete failure of government and crash of the economy similar to that of the Great Depression is a fantasy preppers thrive off of. Now, being that I am Canadian, the stockpile of arms and ammo are just not common in our culture. We hunt and fish, as do many of our American counterparts. As much as I would LOVE to be able to conceal carry, it's never going to happen in Canada. Will I ensure I have weapons to protect my family in the event I need to? Yes. Will they be legal to own in Canada? Yes. If SHTF will I illegally carry them for the protection of myself and my family? Yes. I'm sure there will be bigger fish to fry than me carrying a Glock in my car while I head to my BOL. 

When I say I'm a realist, I'm not prepping for the end of the world. I'm prepping for that which is beyond our control. I live near the largest Air Force base in Canada, a perfect target for terrorism in this country (realistically). It is the main hub for all major military transportation in our country and houses our largest aircraft. If there was a terrorist attack on the base, well my home won't be affected. It's not as if there will be thousands of terrorists who will miraculously appear on base and take over our town. 

My preps are for the short term natural disaster. I am an Emergency Responder, so my preps include me not being home and helping others. My preps do include family and friends in the sense that if there was a major event, they would come here and bring what they have. The people that I would include are not the kind of people who would take my preps for granted. Don't forget, as much as you must help yourself, you MUST help other people.

I don't advertise that I am a prepper, because then if S does HTF, people will know where to go. What I would rather is be prepared, and when/if SHTF... I can tell only those in that moment they have a place to go to weather the storm. 

For me up here, it's natural disaster more than anything, and usually... that is short lived (1-2 weeks). My food supply will allow us to survive without buying groceries for 1 year, in the event one of us becomes unemployed. 

Again, I am a realist. I realize I have to depend on myself, but I also realize my Government won't abandon me. If it's crisis beyond anything we have ever seen since WWII, I'm sure we'll have notice in advance and if I'm 75% there prep wise... it'll just take a large cash injection to get me to 100%, and at that point... to hell with my credit file or the banks... max it all out because we're in for the long haul. 

Be observant of our surroundings, and keep current on the news.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

As Samuel L Jackson said BAMF


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> As Samuel L Jackson said BAMF


OK Ive been drinkin Wild Turkey


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> OK Ive been drinkin Wild Turkey


Again


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Realistically, the complete failure of government and crash of the economy similar to that of the Great Depression is a fantasy preppers thrive off of.


If you belive such a thing is only fantasy, you aren't fully versed in the looming credit crisis, massive unfunded liability soon to hit, and haven't paid enough attention to the personal life actions of those in charge. There have been two times now that our US elected officials have done panic cash withdrawals because they were convinced that a crisis was days away if certain agreements weren't made in congress at the last moment.
It isn't something that has a high daily chance, but it cannot be written off as whimsical fiction.
In Canada, you may suffer less, but being so closely tied, you will still suffer.


----------



## hunter00 (Dec 9, 2015)

interesting you mention "panic cash withdrawls by officials" as an early warning of imminant dire times.How does one stay ontop of such info?

hunter


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My question was "What do you consider yourself" 

if you do not like labels I would hate to see your stock pile of canned goods... tonight will be "drum roll please" baked beans and cream of potato soup with pineapple slices

and that whole "A prepper is a survivalist with a spare tire around their waist" THAT HURT a LOT...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I tell people that I am a prepper. if I am buying a bunch of canned food and get a question or looks I will usually say "I am a prepper, not the build a bunker kind, but the kind that likes to have extra for the hard times"
> 
> I think survivalist has a bad taste


My rotation of canned goods isn't anything anyone would notice. My rotation of cream of mushroom/chicken soup is usually 8-12 cans and who notices that.

That being said most of the minimum wage people actually doing the checkout are not asking questions.

Unless you are ordering in big quantities you are pretty save atm


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We will give up when the ammo runs out.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm an entertainer now, my husband spends ages going through the cupboards trying to decide what he wants to eat and breaking open a couple of lollie bags I had stored for a treat for my grand children ( He must think in stupid).


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok...trade him in for new model. There are crazy folks out there in the world.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would consider myself more prepared then a survivalist at this point. I am certainly not going into the wild to survive as a first option, although I have the means, I do not have all of the necessary skills. I have never been asked but I would never respond if I where.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was president of the Board for a local food pantry- I use to make purchases for a restock... I would often buy cases and cases of spaghetti suace, noodles, soup, beans, chili, etc... 

there would normal be two of us and often 2 to 3 carts.. we always got looks


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

People don't ask me so I don't tell them nor do I bring it up outside of my brother and sister.

I'm just an average guy that likes to weight the risks and be ready if something happens. Survivalist... No... Prepper... Probably. 

Prepared... Definately (or at least I'd like to think I was)


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm an American. And a husband,father,teacher,cook, mechanic,gardener, ham radio operator,mentor,student,first responder,last to leave work and sometimes I'm affectionately known as "the Old Grouch". I can change a diaper,plan an invasion,butcher a squirrel or deer,conn a ship,design a shelter,write a sonnet(not one you may enjoy..but I work at entertaining myself mostly),balance accounts,build a wall,set a bone or dress a wound,comfort both the dying and the living,both take and give orders, cooperate or act alone,solve basic equations,analyse a new problem,pitch manure,program a computer (not as well as I used to),cook a tasty meal,fight efficiently,and I'm hoping I would die gallantly but that remains to be seen!
According to Heinlein,I'm a typical Human.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not put myself in the survivalist category, I could be forced into it if dearly needed.
Call me a "practical application logistical technician", sounds less oblique and more sophisticated than prepper.
At the lowest level, having a flashlight and spare batteries can classify you as a prepper.
As said before, I survived a bad winter in 1978, that event changed my outlook on self preservation.
I have been self sufficient in most areas, only in the last few years have I used a garage for some auto repairs.
This is done because of some physical limitation from old age, not from not knowing how to do it.
Two years ago I did ball joints in a truck and last summer brakes in one jeep, you can call that prepping if you want.
I also did over the kitchen floor with new joisting and floor sheeting with all new electrical, plumbing fixtures, counters.
When I say I did it, I mean there were no outside contractors or friends with skills that helped, I did it all except the painting my kid did.
My daughter helped when two were needed to position things such as a ten foot countertop.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Survivalist? Prepper?

No....

I am Whoppo.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Survivalist:

a person who believes that government and society will soon fail completely and who stores food, weapons, etc., in order to be prepared to survive when that happens

a person who advocates or practices survivalism; especially : one who has prepared to survive in the anarchy of an anticipated breakdown of society.* 

*Merriam Webster definition*

Prepper:

a person who believes a catastrophic disaster or emergency is likely to occur in the future and makes active preparations for it, typically by stockpiling food, ammunition, and other supplies.

Sounds like the same thing to me. Though the survivalist may dedicate more time and energy to learn survival skills like shelter construction, bushcrafting, fire making, etc.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't call myself anything.
The people at work call me the crazy guy who uses his vacation and personal leaves to take half days off of work to go to the range and spends way too much of his income on ammunition.

I know, that is a pretty long title. Fortunately, I don't have to have business cards.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's OK Denton, we have plenty of names for ya.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I live where the Old Times are still remembered.
Nobody thinks twice when you are at the grocery (the only one in town), and if canned veggies are on sale you get 50 cans.
Or rice by the 25 pound bag.
Or fill the tank of your pickup, plus five 5 gallon jugs in the bed.
Or keep chickens, a hog or a cow.

This is all completely normal and accepted.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> That's OK Denton, we have plenty of names for ya.


CAREFUL. Don't get banned, now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> CAREFUL. Don't get banned, now.


It's OK; I usually get them PM's to me.

They aren't nearly as bad as my ex-wives' pet names for me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If I get a question or look I just tell them I'm a "Nunya" as in what I'm doing is Nunya damn business.

That's usually when they run off screaming because they didn't expect a Sasquatch to be able to speak.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

None of the above. I'm just a Boy Scout, prepared.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a "Weird naked Indian" follow me.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepper. I just want to have things in place to get thru the first wave or two of whatever is coming then evaluate and take care of my family.
Too many possibilities as to what that first wave or 2 will be? EMP, financial collapse, terror attacks, food wars, ETC? I just want to live thru it, get up, dust off
, see what's next and do what is necessary!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

My grandparents live thru the depression. They were always self reliant.
I learned from them.
I am self reliant-- whatever name is applied--


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tango said:


> My grandparents live thru the depression. They were always self reliant.
> I learned from them.
> I am self reliant-- whatever name is applied--


I vote with tango.... I try to be self reliant.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Seriously I think of myself as well armed


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

A well-read, prepared citizen.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> A well-read, prepared citizen.


A man that shares my worldview as well. ^^^^^^^^^^^^ I like the name also.......at my house I am known as "Super Dad".


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

For anyone outside of my house, I don't use any word. If the topic comes up, I rationalize my actions by blaming scouts, hunting, gardening, camping, risk of hurricanes, etc.

Between my wife and I, I call myself a prepper.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> As Samuel L Jackson said BAMF


Sorry Gunner's Mate, I got your wallet. Oooops 

View attachment 13933


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Survivalist.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Sorry Gunner's Mate, I got your wallet. Oooops
> 
> View attachment 13933


No mine says Bas A$$ Motherphqer


----------

